# Child Allowance



## fraserjames1 (Apr 25, 2008)

Just a silly question. 

In the UK, we received Child Allowance (as everyone with children does) even though we didn't really need it. Here in Portugal, however, our income is much lower (part of the deal for living in such a beautiful country!) so Child Allowance would make a difference.

Does anyone know if there is a Portuguese equivalent for which we might be eligible?? Thanks!


----------

